# Visual Basic 6 - Mac, Linux



## Lenny1882 (Nov 22, 2007)

A number of people on a forum I frequent have asked me to do a few VB6 tutorials for them, and I've agreed... except I've hit upon a tiny problem - there are Mac and Linux users as well as Windows users who want to learn VB6.

Obviously you can see the trouble I'm facing. So, two questions:

1. *Is there a free version of VB6 hanging around? *You know, similar to the Express Editions you can download for VB2005 and VB2008? I don't want to use the VB2005/8 Express Editions because they're quite different to VB6 in how they display the code, and I'll be teaching from programs I built in VB6 when I was learning, and the textbook I learnt from.

2. This is the harder question - *is there anywhere I can find any type of program for Macs and Linux that allows users to code in VB?* Preferrably VB6, but I'll take what I can.

Thankee.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

The answer is no to both questions. The only free version is avaiable with Windows 98 or later is VBS (Visual Basic Scripting) or VBA (Visual Basic for Applications) for MS Office In VBS e you write VB programs and save them as .VBS files in any good text editor. They will only run on Windows platforms using the cscript.exe or wscript.exe program. For VBA you can write limited VB programs for Office type functionality.

For Macs or Linux the nearest you can get is Real Basic (not VB):
http://www.realsoftware.com/products/realbasic/


----------

